# Rohloff broken flange



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Attention long post!

3 weeks ago I noticed slight rubbing of the tyre against the fender strut. I noticed a loose spoke, thought th spoke was broken but it appeared that a part of the flange broke out of the hub shell.

About the Rohloff: 
Bought 2nd hand for ~half the price, laced it myself to an Andra 30 rim and used it for commuting during 2,5 years/9500km (5900m). It was probably not perfectly true but I guess that the tire (42mm) would absorb anything from the wheel and that the road would induce much more stress into the shell.
I contacted Rohloff directly since I am in Germany and got the information, that when a Speedhub is laced multiple times in a different spoke pattern, the wear of the old spokes can turn into cracks. This can be multiplied by spokes that have a spokehead diameter below 2,9mm. This was the standard when the Speedhub was designed but this was reduced by many spoke manufacturers, due to the new standards (up to x11 cassettes in the rear). Rohloff has apparently sent an e-mail with information about this to all dealers/manufacturers in June 2016 and the lady on the phone (I suspect it was Mrs. Rohloff herself) told me that they are expecting this happen a lot the next years. 
She also advised me to have their new "flange rings" installed. During a first call she explained that this will prevent the spoke breaking out of the flange, if it is cracked. During a second call she stated that with the flange ring, "you will never have a cracked flange again". I tend to believe the first statement more than the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] one tbh.
We agreed on having it fixed inclusive the installation of the flangerings. I had to go through the repair process via a Rohloff dealer. So I went to a local LBS, explained them everything and they took care of it. It took some time since there was apparently a misunderstanding between them and Rohloff (Rohloff asked them a question which they did not receive) and when the hub got back after 3 weeks, the LBS suddenly realized they have to order the correct spokes. Fortunately they were delivered quickly so after 3.5 weeks my bike is now ready to ride again. When I got it back, the flange rings were not installed. Apparently because I forgot to order it at the LBS. They can only be installed BEFORE the hub is laced into the wheel, so now I can only hope for the best.

It did not only take long but it was expensive too. Since I am not the original owner I had no chance of guarantee/warranty or any goodwill. So I paid 290€ for a new hub shell, new spokes, nipples and lacing it into the rim. 


I have learned following:
A Rohloff is not so indestructible as it is told to be.
If it fails you are screwed big time, especially if you are not the original owner. Be prepared for a longer downtime and to spend money. I guess that Rohloff users do not have spare wheels lying around. 
Be very careful when buying a used Rohloff, especially if it is laced multiple times with different pattern.
If you lace it yourself: Make sure to use spokes that have a correct radius at the spoke head of 2,9mm. Many Shops maybe wont even believe you if you tell them this. Make sure that it is on the bill that they installed the correct spokes. In that case you have someone to talk to if sh!t happens.
This is something that happens more often than you might think and it is not new either:
https://www.google.de/#q=Rohloff+broken+flange 

Links:
 Flange rings: https://www.rohloff.de/en/products/speedhub/flange-support-rings/index.html
Reasons for cracked flanges in the Rohloff Handbook from page 130 onwards :
https://www.rohloff.de/fileadmin/user_upload/3_Service_En_2016_06_web.pdf

I have a picture available, have to see how I get it up here.
Does anyone else know about this or has even experienced this? Did anyone else ever have broken/cracked flange on another rear wheel hub, like an XT / SRAM hub for cassettes?


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

Good info, I only have a bit over 600 hrs on my bought new Rohloff, with the wheel laced by Cycle Monkey, so far so good. I'll keep an eye out in the future. Mine IS on a ebike however, so presumably it's getting more of a workout, time will tell.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Congrats. I think it is better to have the wheel built by an official wheel builder, unless you are -very- sure what you are doing.

edited: maybe a direct link will work:
https://goo.gl/photos/4HUL2cmygxrxVQsu6

https://goo.gl/photos/4417wHBxaVuCfc2R8


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Not to be obtuse, but you bought a second hand hub paying half of new pricing. You paid an additional 290€ 2.5 years later. You now have a new hubshell that they should warranty next time since you paid for it. And net out of pocket, you are still less than the cost of a new hub.

Seems like they are doing a good job supporting their product.

Remember, part of the cost of paying new from authorized dealers is the value of the warranty. That warranty shouldn't and doesn't follow on to secondary owners. And most people purchasing secondhand know this and assume the risk...

g


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I am/was not complaining about not having any warranty. I mentioned that just to put everything in the right perspective. That means that I basically agree on what you said


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

"Did anyone else ever have broken/cracked flange on another rear wheel hub, like an XT / SRAM hub for cassettes?"

I had one cracked flange on a fixed gear hub, which says something because it's a symmetrical lacing, unlike regular cassette hubs. It was a 32H 3x lacing and probably the lowest quality hub I've ever used, from Bicycle Wheel Warehouse. After 18k miles it happened after I broke a spoke, took it to the only shop that was open and one of their seasonal staff members didn't pay attention, and tensioned the wheel up poorly (tensioned the wrong side first, then without undoing the tension just went and tensioned up the other side and then said it was good to go). I found out later when doing fault diagnosis and saw that two of the spokes were threaded all the way in while the others were not. Needless to say, I never went back to that shop.

I built it up with a real real hub the next time, one of the brand new at the time Surly Nice SS/Fixed hubs.


----------



## lighty (Mar 26, 2016)

Do they charge anything to fix this if you are the original owner?


----------



## 2LO4U2C (Jun 9, 2011)

Good to know, I have a Couple Rohloff hubs and I've never seen this, I'll be a bit more careful if I ever re-lace it.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Sorry for typos, from mobile

Rohloff told me on the phone that the original/first owner gets "endless goodwill". How long that is or what it means, dunno. If you have a broken flange they will probably replace the hub shell for free. I think that the lbs will still charge you for relacing it. And probably.you want new.spokes.as.well, maybe a new rim?I dont think that original owners can send in a wheel and get a wheel back with a new hub shell. Considering the requirements rohloff has to lacing, spokes.etc. I doubt that reusing the old rim and spokes is.recommendable.

If.you have.to.relace a speedhub, better install the flange rings as a precaution. They will not prevent cracks but they hold the.spokes in place so you can keep riding. Rohloff told me that a crack.can go.all.around the.hub shell without any problem. Yes, that is.what they told.me. Personally I dont believe it that those flimsy.rings hold a wheel. Decide for.yourself if you do or not.


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

gregclimbs said:


> Not to be obtuse, but you bought a second hand hub paying half of new pricing. You paid an additional 290€ 2.5 years later. You now have a new hubshell that they should warranty next time since you paid for it. And net out of pocket, you are still less than the cost of a new hub.
> 
> Seems like they are doing a good job supporting their product.
> 
> ...


Emphasis mine.
Why shouldn't warranty follow the product?
Restricting warranty to the first owner is just to limit the cost of warranty to the manufacturer.


----------

